# SB, MB, AB?



## Cyphens (Jan 4, 2018)

Being new to this I am unsure of what these mean. I will remove this thread when/if I understand what these mean


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jan 4, 2018)

Small boobs, man boobs, any boobs.


----------



## xofrats (Jan 4, 2018)

On auction it stands for 
Starting bid = what the first bid has to be
minimum bid also called minimum increase = the minimum amount the next bid should be higher
Auto buy = If you bid this you automatic win the auction


----------



## Cyphens (Jan 4, 2018)

xofrats said:


> On auction it stands for
> Starting bid = what the first bid has to be
> minimum bid also called minimum increase = the minimum amount the next bid should be higher
> Auto buy = If you bid this you automatic win the auction



Gotcha. Thank you!


----------

